# How to build "Good Neighbor Cap & Trim" fence



## tmramrod91 (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm in the planning stages of installing a new fence at our house and due to HOA requirements they have pretty strict guidelines of what type of fence we can build. I've done several privacy fences with no problem, but I'm a little confused how this one has any structural strength at all.

I was told it has to be a "good neighbor" fence similar to the one in the picture where you can see the 4x4 post on both sides, and then have a 2x4 cap on top with 1x4 trim below the top cap and 1x4 trim on the bottom. 

Is this simply constructed by constructing the cap where the pickets fit into, then screwing the 2x4s into the posts and attaching the pickets to the trim? I've looked at several in the neighborhood, and they just seem to have toe-nail screws tieing everything into the posts, which does not seem sturdy at all to me.

I also have the option of building a "normal" fence with 3 rails/stringers on the inside attached to the 4x4 posts then just adding a cap/trim similar to the other picture.

Option 1 is quite a bit cheaper due to far less materials (it has to be all cedar) but I also want something that will last 15-20 yrs.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Go back to the HOA board and have them give you specific instructions on the following. What materials. The design drawing of the fence. The height of the fence. The depth of the posts. Their definition of what they consider is a "Good Neighbor Fence".

If they cannot show you the specifics in the by-laws, or write on paper what the specifics are. Go to your fellow neighbors in the subdivision and look around. If all of them are different materials and designs.

Take pictures of every fence in the neighborhood you see. Take those back to the HOA board, along with what address and tell them that the HOA board is not abiding by their own rules and regulations. That you are going to go with what you feel that you and the neighbors on both sides of you agree on.

Any fence that goes between neighbors. The costs are usually split between both parties for the installation. Get three quotes from local fence companies. Get recommendations from the HOA of companies that they recommend. If they can even come up with any.

If the HOA is unable to answer any of your questions, or hems and haws on not responding to you and your neighbors questions, regarding what they want for a fence. Nor why they allow different fencing designs. Then they do not have a leg to stand on.


----------



## tmramrod91 (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm not overly concerned about the HOA, they sent me the bottom picture and said this is the "preferred style" that is called out in the HOA covenant (which I verified). They said the top picture is ok to have to.

I can easily build the top picture, but I honestly like the look of the bottom picture, I just don't understand how it is structuraly sufficient to withstand our KS winds. Thats why I'm thinking there is something I'm missing in the construction of it, and I've looked at a lot of fences in the area to get an idea.

All fences in the neighborhood are either one of the 2 styles in the pictures (or wrought iron).


----------



## Easypick (Sep 29, 2011)

Hard to tell on the bottom photo, but it looks like there is a rot board. Definitely worth it if that is an option. I prefer metal posts if allowed - not as "pretty" but sure last longer than wooden posts.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Any fence properly built. Will withstand winds. It is only when the posts rot, or are placed too shallow. Then the fence tends to fall over.


----------

